# Snap Weights?



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

What brand of snap weight releases are your favorite. I heard Cabela’s advanced anglers were good, but read the reviews and lots of reports that they broke easily. I use power pro line so I’m a little worried of the weights slipping. Any advice would be appreciated. I’m used to using dipsey divers and trying to broaden my horizons.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Snakebite weights


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Snakebites for sure, one hand operation


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakebite also.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Inline weights with rubber bands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catch (Feb 11, 2011)

Snakebites hands down!


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Another vote for snakebites


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I have snakebites but haven't used them. I have used Cabelas Advanced 
Angler snaps for years now and they are fine. I think over the years we have had two break. we have used them on mono and braid. I would give them a 9 out of ten only because two broke after hundreds and hundreds of times used. I guess I'll have to try the snakebites. I have been hesitant to use them because they are so small and my fingers and hands are so big. Snakebite they remind me of trying to put a eyeglass frame screw in with your fingertips. I'll give them a whirl next spring.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Snakebites for me.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I thought the same thing about snakebites, however when you add weight they work well.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

OR16's


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Used the OR's without any issues...


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

The charts on the snake bite site are worth saving...


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

swine said:


> What brand of snap weight releases are your favorite. I heard Cabela’s advanced anglers were good, but read the reviews and lots of reports that they broke easily. I use power pro line so I’m a little worried of the weights slipping. Any advice would be appreciated. I’m used to using dipsey divers and trying to broaden my horizons.


What Alaskan20 said


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Offshore, never had a reason try anything different!


----------



## HNTNFSH (Nov 16, 2014)

1-3 oz. bell sinkers and rubber bands. Commercial snap weights are overpriced.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used rubber bands . Absolutely work . Effective for sure . But got tired of snapping bands in cold weather especially.

Also have used the Cabela's ones in the past . Worked fine . Held good . But they are bulky enough I question if the affect the drop on the weight compared to smaller options.
Also had several break . This was in cold weather winter fishing . Guessing the plastic just got brittle . Majority of time they worked fine .

I've also used the red offshores . Some people had problems pinching them off . Also lost a fair amount due to people dropping them , or not putting the line in deep enough to get past the pin .

I currently use the snakebites just because I like their profile and ease of install and removal . People don't seem to drop them. But that could be because I probably remind them a bajillion times now not to remove the weight , or board for that matter over the water .
Plenty of ways to attach a peice of lead to a fishing line tho .


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We use red rubber bands on the charter boat, and put them 6' ahead of the lure. No need to remove the wt when netting a fish. Less resistance gets you a better effect. The wt being closer to the lure gets you a more exaggerated effect, necessary on the big boards.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

That sounds good Jim, it also raises a question. What percentage of fish, if any, are lost
when removing the weight?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

PDNaz said:


> That sounds good Jim, it also raises a question. What percentage of fish, if any, are lost
> when removing the weight?



None because we do not remove it til the end of the day.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Right, your method would not loose any, 
However, you are running 40/40 you would be stopping to take weight off each fish.
I'll be trying your method next trip out.
Hopefully in the next week.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If you're simulating 40/40 2 oz, I'd guess 6/64 would be close to reaching the same depth.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Is this the proper method of using the rubber band system?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes that' it.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I say give me a rubber band and make it snappy. I buy the thinner cheap ones and just break them to remove the weight. Jim I might have to try the weight 6' in front of the lure like you suggested with the rubber band and leaving it on.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 336323
> Is this the proper method of using the rubber band system?


Same way I use off big boards!


----------



## SNOOK5151 (Sep 22, 2014)

If putting the weight 6’ in front of the lure why not just run an in-line weight ? What is the advantage to messing with the rubber band ?


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

SNOOK5151 said:


> If putting the weight 6’ in front of the lure why not just run an in-line weight ? What is the advantage to messing with the rubber band ?


With inline weights, you would have to run a leader, which isn't a big deal. You do however have to consider the extra expense of snaps and swivels and your leader material. Then if you want to change everything up to unassisted, you now have a pile leaders that have to be put somewhere. Like I said it's not a big deal but it is just another thing that cuts into time and productivity. And as far as the rubber band is concerned, it is readily available because they are being used on all of the rods that are attached to the big boards. I have fished with Rich, and he keeps a very neat and organized boat.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Lost 2 big eyes at Skeeter last year using snap weights....as i was trying to unsnap the weight...gone baby gone.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I run mono leaders even with unassisted crankbaits because I use braid for my mainline. In line weights also. I like a bit of stretch and shock absorption and I really hate those hard strikes that pull off. Do you use the rubber bands on mono main line and also use it on braid? No leaders would simplify the whole program but I don't want to lose fish due to the no stretch characteristics of braid.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We never use braid for pulling cranks. Dipsys are always braid, board rods are always mono. We run 12# mono that's the same dia. as 10# XT and respool when necessary. We ran a test and found that in a charter situation mono out produces braid when pulling cranks more then 2 to 1. Nuff said.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the Offshore snaps with weights. When I update the board snaps the old ones go in with the weights. Haven't ran out of snaps or weights yet.
Also run inline from time to time but mostly snap.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Size #16 rubber bands worked for me year round. Easy to change weights if needed.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> We use red rubber bands on the charter boat, and put them 6' ahead of the lure. No need to remove the wt when netting a fish. Less resistance gets you a better effect. The wt being closer to the lure gets you a more exaggerated effect, necessary on the big boards.


Jim, What line and wght. do you use for inline boards? 16 # Sunline super was recommended, but there are mixed reviews one that.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

where can you find the snake bites ?


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

https://www.snakebitesnaps.com/
Website


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I use Suffix Elite hi-vis 12# that is the same dia. as 10# XT,n so the Precision Trolling info is spot on. The bright color doesn't bother the fish, and it helps see where the fish is coming from when netting. 

We used Berkley Big Game for yrs, it does fine and is readily available at Walmart.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jim I agree with alot of what you say but 2 to 1 mono versus braid pulling cranks is a huge exaggeration in my opinion. Especially on charter fishing Where multiple poles are being ran. I switched everything to braid 3 years ago and haven't looked back. All charters I know run braid for multiple reasons. 2 of them being the strength of fighting the fish with customers that just reel and dont know how to properly fight a fish...this equals less broken lines and lost gear. The 2nd reason is its 2x easier to release the lines from the clips with no stretch braided line than mono which stretches as we all know and makes it difficult to release lines from clips in big board situations. None of us had issues pulling limits of fish pulling cranks last year. Please give more information on your claim of 2 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The test was done several yrs ago ( when we did not have an abundance of 15-22" fish), On my brother 32' Marinette big boards Pilgram releases with crepe rubber bands , Islands area. Mostly Reefruners, fish averaged around 25"s. He ran 40# Power Pro on one side and 12# Big Game on the other the the month of May. 

I think the size of the fish is what makes you think the braid is best. The smaller fish just don't have the power to rip the hooks out.

I'm not making this up!! The actual results were nearly 2-1/2 to 1, with inexperienced anglers on the rods.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

CDUCK said:


> where can you find the snake bites ?


This is what we use when we want a snap-on weight,,,, just make sure they have the pin in the pad.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10Pcs-Offs...oard-Release-Clip-Line-Clips-Red/223085797421

We usually use our weights, Same as a dipsy,,, 6' in front of lure. & LEAVE IT ON! 




Maybe that's why i suck at catching fish???????
usually, I just make a quick double hitch in my main line, 6' in front of my lure & attach my banana weight with a snap swivel. Really simple.
(Same as a dipsy) 'OLD SCHOOL' just leaves it on while netting,,,,, 
& the ONLY fish I loose are the over 10#ers,,,,,, 'cause I'm too cheap to buy a bigger net! 
Someone said that those BIG FISH don't taste anygood anyway! lmbo,,,,


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not poo pooing braid . If you run it and like it you should keep doing what works for you. We realized longer softer rods would help, but we seem to get better hookups on those days when the fish are off with mono. I'm only relating the way I see things. Actually there's nothing else I can do.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have the experience many here do but I can definitely attest to mono being better for pulling cranks . At least most of the yr . 

I can remember one occasion out of Huron in Feb a couple years ago . Had a buddy out and we were just crushing big fish . All the fish were choking the bait down . 

I called a guy I knew who was in the area and filled him in . He moved in and picked away eventually getting their limits . 

Back at the ramp he mentioned how many fish the lost , and how what they did catch was lightly hooked . 

All our fish were getting hooks deep. As we compared setups the only difference we could find was he was running braid . 

I think in fall/winter/spring the stretch of mono allows fish to each the baits deeper before getting hooked . 

In summer when trolling spoons behind some sort of diver be it Tru trip, jet , or dipsey braid is a advantage. 

For pulling cranks or harnesses at speeds below 2 mph mono will just catch more .


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

k


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*The theory* was the rubberband would stretch before it would release allowing the fish to "suck" the bait deeper in before the rigger released resulting in a better hook set and less missed fish."
*
WOW,,,,, So many 'different strokes, for different BLOKES'.
I think everybody is WAY overthinking this stuff. *
(Maybe I drank too much coffee this AM,,,,, but all of this 'Brain-Burning' is cracking me up! ;>)



Simple test with rubberbands,,,, aka, "better Hook set"
Take that LURE and attach it to one of those rubberbands,,,,, now put that hook/ treble in the palm of your fist and PULL the band with the other hand till it breaks!
Let me know how things turn out. ;>)
NOW add 2.5mph,,, AND the drag setting on the reel!

I'm only being a SA because I fished with a guy who would quickly jerk the pole out of the holder and 'SET THE HOOK' 2 or 3 MORE TIMES!!!
After loosing the fish, he would bitch about my mono, having TOO MUCH STRETCH for proper hook set!!

Another quote that caught my eye,,,,,, & gave me a flashback;
"That was 20 years ago and to this day I am still using rubberbands on my downriggers. Sounds like the same concept as the mono vs. braid. Just a thought."

OK,,, Time to eat B-fast,,, Later 



And LOL,,, I also fished with a guy who would never use a down rigger. * "Loose Too Many Fish". * Talk about over thinking,,,,,,
He would say that AFTER the rubber band & or release goes off, there would be 40'-50' of slack line to real in, & the fish would have TOO much slack line time, enabling it to turn around & get off!? 
(like, MAYBE by the time he grabs the pole, 5"-10' of slack???)

*So You Guys,,,,, that tried the rubberband/ hook setting test,,,,, AFTER those trebles stick into your hand, shake the CRAP out of that lure! See if it FALLS OUT. *


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

My take on this...super braid has no stretch, when a neutral fish approaches a lure it's more out of curiousitie then hunger. The only way they can touch it is with their head . When they push on it the lure collapses , turns side ways, and acts totally unnatural scaring the fish away. When they push on a mono lure there's enough stretch in the line that the lure continues to wobble and the fish may try to eat it.

On really tuff days when the fish are negative, it may make the difference between a respectable box and only a few fish.

Wow, we missed by 2 minutes, stating opposite opinions on the same subject.


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

Carpn said:


> I don't have the experience many here do but I can definitely attest to mono being better for pulling cranks . At least most of the yr .
> 
> I can remember one occasion out of Huron in Feb a couple years ago . Had a buddy out and we were just crushing big fish . All the fish were choking the bait down .
> 
> ...


HI CARPN,WHAT POUND TEST MOMO DO YOU USE. THANKS


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I use 12# Berkely big game. 
It's cheap , durable , readily available , and isthe correct diameter to match pre ision trollings dive charts . 

There's lots of good mono's out there. Just get the correct diameter to match the dice charts .


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Must be winter time alot of deep thinking going on around here. All I know is I'm not stripping off 300 yards of braid off my 14 trolling rods to put mono back on them in hopes of catching my fish quicker. To each their own.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope . Ya just need to buy 14 more rods and keep em rigged with mono for certain applications. Lol


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> https://www.snakebitesnaps.com/
> Website


thank you !


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a braid guy all the way. You can read the boards much better because of no stretch for one reason. I will agree you will lose more fish but keeping a very light drag will help. Basically use what fits your style better as it's all about the enjoyment of the day. For me it's braid. And I agree with Carpn... Buy 14 more rods so you don't have to change over.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If you have braid on and want to test for yourself, just put on a 30' leader of mono . That pretty well simulates what the mono does to the lure and the fish.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> We never use braid for pulling cranks. Dipsys are always braid, board rods are always mono. We run 12# mono that's the same dia. as 10# XT and respool when necessary. We ran a test and found that in a charter situation mono out produces braid when pulling cranks more then 2 to 1. Nuff said.


For many years I only had 6 board rods spooled with mono.If we had 4 people fishing and it was November through April we would use a dipsy rod with braid, minus the dipsy.The two rods with braid always produced drastically fewer fish.I have no clue what it is from but braid does not produce fish like mono in cold water.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:


> For many years I only had 6 board rods spooled with mono.If we had 4 people fishing and it was November through April we would use a dipsy rod with braid, minus the dipsy.The two rods with braid always produced drastically fewer fish.I have no clue what it is from but braid does not produce fish like mono in cold water.


ive had the same results when pulling cranks, not saying i dont catch fish on braid while pulling cranks, but ive noticed i do get more hits and hooksets on mono than braid...
but on the same note, it doesnt seem to make a differenance casting off the rocks, i seem to catch just as many on braid casting as i do mono so, not sure what to really make of all of it lol
i only have braid on my dipsy rods now... and if the dipsy rods arent getting hits and the board rods are, i have a spool of big game 12 # test in my boat glove box and quickly spool 50-75 feet of mono onto each of my dipsy rods that i want to run a board on...


----------



## eric fritsche (Dec 15, 2016)

TRIPLE-J said:


> ive had the same results when pulling cranks, not saying i dont catch fish on braid while pulling cranks, but ive noticed i do get more hits and hooksets on mono than braid...
> but on the same note, it doesnt seem to make a differenance casting off the rocks, i seem to catch just as many on braid casting as i do mono so, not sure what to really make of all of it lol
> i only have braid on my dipsy rods now... and if the dipsy rods arent getting hits and the board rods are, i have a spool of big game 12 # test in my boat glove box and quickly spool 50-75 feet of mono onto each of my dipsy rods that i want to run a board on...


I also, like Jim seem to have more productivity using mono. I use both, but seems I get more bites on mono. just my opinion


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim Stedke said:


> I use Suffix Elite hi-vis 12# that is the same dia. as 10# XT,n so the Precision Trolling info is spot on. The bright color doesn't bother the fish, and it helps see where the fish is coming from when netting.
> 
> We used Berkley Big Game for yrs, it does fine and is readily available at Walmart.


I use Hi-Vis yellow Original Stren. 14 lb which is same diameter as the 10lb XT. One of the reasons I like it is because it is a little stiffer than most mono which really helps prevent tangles & if you do get a tangle much easier to sort out. Never had a problem with break-offs and it is cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> I use Hi-Vis yellow Original Stren. 14 lb which is same diameter as the 10lb XT. One of the reasons I like it is because it is a little stiffer than most mono which really helps prevent tangles & if you do get a tangle much easier to sort out. Never had a problem with break-offs and it is cheap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Joe! do you use yellow braid for visibility reasons with dipseys?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

wlleye hunter said:


> Thanks Joe! do you use yellow braid for visibility reasons with dipseys?


Yes Sir! 30 lb Hi-Vis Yellow Power-pro. The Hi-Vis really helps on both mono and braid to see where the line is, especially in low-light conditions. On a small fish, visibility of the line is not a problem because you can power the fish to where you want him to go. But when you have a big fish scooting around behind the boat it really helps the net-man and rod-man to get coordinated.

Also, much easier to see the line from the rod tip to the board so when I am turning I can control the turn to keep the tension on the line so that I dont get the line from an outside board dropping in the water and getting hung up on the flag of an inside board.

AND helps keep the line away from the kicker prop . Don't ask! Was not me (or Stedke).

I use Seaguar fluro leaders behind my dipsys (drives Stedke nuts but I use 8 ft leaders ). And the fish don't care about the Hi-Vis mono that I use for my cranks.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> Yes Sir! 30 lb Hi-Vis Yellow Power-pro. The Hi-Vis really helps on both mono and braid to see where the line is, especially in low-light conditions. On a small fish, visibility of the line is not a problem because you can power the fish to where you want him to go. But when you have a big fish scooting around behind the boat it really helps the net-man and rod-man to get coordinated.
> 
> Also, much easier to see the line from the rod tip to the board so when I am turning I can control the turn to keep the tension on the line so that I dont get the line from an outside board dropping in the water and getting hung up on the flag of an inside board.
> 
> ...


Thanks It wasn't me with a prop problem either! And I never catch sheephead .


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for the hi viz line suggestions Joe. After reading it in last winters seminar I switched all my rods over since I had to re-spool anyways. Makes it so much easier for everyone one board. Like you said, driver, net man, and guy reeling.


----------



## Ten Percent-er (Feb 10, 2014)

wondering if you guys could help me some??? I have read some of the HOT plug color/patterns....like "Huff Daddy" etc. if these newer, HOT colors happen to also be "custom" paint jobs, how or where can I see these color patterns. Your help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

All I do is google the color name and lure type. Haven’t had one yet I couldn’t find.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

The first few trips every spring are strictly crankbaits for us then we switch over to dipsy or trutrips once the water warms. I tried to use 16lb sunline mono a couple years ago with trutrips and it was a complete disaster. Will never attempt to use anything but braid for divers after that learning experience. I’m trying something new this year though. I have spooled 125 feet of mono on top of the braid on all my reels. The reels now read mid 90’s with 100 feet of line out, but that should be OK since we’re aware. Once the spoon bite gets going, I’ll just remove the mono and use braid the remainder of the season. I like the idea of the 30 ft mono leaders for crankbaits though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

swine said:


> What brand of snap weight releases are your favorite. I heard Cabela’s advanced anglers were good, but read the reviews and lots of reports that they broke easily. I use power pro line so I’m a little worried of the weights slipping. Any advice would be appreciated. I’m used to using dipsey divers and trying to broaden my horizons.


I use braid also and I just make a loop in the line and clip to the loop and it seems to work out fine


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> We use red rubber bands on the charter boat, and put them 6' ahead of the lure. No need to remove the wt when netting a fish. Less resistance gets you a better effect. The wt being closer to the lure gets you a more exaggerated effect, necessary on the big boards.


Jim couldn't you just run the weight inline with a 6 foot leader?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, and many do, but we do not. When we first started using wts, we tried inlines on one side with our rubber bands on the other and the rubber bands did much better then the inlines, so that's what we have used even since.

The only place we use leaders is behind Dipsys or Trutrips.


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Snakebite for me as well


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Networthy said:


> With inline weights, you would have to run a leader, which isn't a big deal. You do however have to consider the extra expense of snaps and swivels and your leader material. Then if you want to change everything up to unassisted, you now have a pile leaders that have to be put somewhere. Like I said it's not a big deal but it is just another thing that cuts into time and productivity. And as far as the rubber band is concerned, it is readily available because they are being used on all of the rods that are attached to the big boards. I have fished with Rich, and he keeps a very neat and organized boat.


I run bead chain weights with a 6’ leader. Up to 6 oz.


----------

